# Milan: furia Leonardo dopo il derby.



## admin (19 Marzo 2019)

Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, dopo il derby e dopo la rissa sfiorata tra Biglia e Kessie, Maldini e Leonardo si sono precipitati all'interno dello spogliatoio per chiedere spiegazioni. Il brasiliano, in particolare, è apparso furioso. Leonardo avrebbe alzato la voce chiedendo spiegazioni su quanto accaduto in panchina:"Ora nessuno esce di qui finchè non chiariamo la questione" le parole dello stesso Leonardo.


----------



## Kaketto (19 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, dopo il derby e dopo la rissa sfiorata tra Biglia e Kessie, Maldini e Leonardo si sono precipitati all'interno dello spogliatoio per chiedere spiegazioni. Il brasiliano, in particolare, è apparso furioso. Leonardo avrebbe alzato la voce chiedendo spiegazioni su quanto accaduto in panchina:"Ora nessuno esce di qui finchè non chiariamo la questione" le parole dello stesso Leonardo.



Mi fido di Leo. E di Paolo. Spero che valuti o con attenzione anche la gestione tecnica per l'anno prossimo. Ho paura che venga riconfermato Rino. Mi dispiace ma non posso pensare di vedere questo Milan giocarsi un eventuale girone di Champions. C'e' da svoltare.


----------



## neversayconte (19 Marzo 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Mi fido di Leo. E di Paolo. Spero che valuti o con attenzione anche la gestione tecnica per l'anno prossimo. Ho paura che venga riconfermato Rino. Mi dispiace ma non posso pensare di vedere questo Milan giocarsi un eventuale girone di Champions. C'e' da svoltare.


 E comunque è meglio uscire - perché usciremo dal girone - essendo orgogliosi di avere visto giocare a calcio.


----------



## varvez (19 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, dopo il derby e dopo la rissa sfiorata tra Biglia e Kessie, Maldini e Leonardo si sono precipitati all'interno dello spogliatoio per chiedere spiegazioni. Il brasiliano, in particolare, è apparso furioso. Leonardo avrebbe alzato la voce chiedendo spiegazioni su quanto accaduto in panchina:"Ora nessuno esce di qui finchè non chiariamo la questione" le parole dello stesso Leonardo.



L'importanza di una società e di dirigenti seri. Queste sceneggiate non si devono vedere in nessuna occasione, che sia Milan, Inter, Juventus, etc. Se non capaci di contenere le proprie pulsioni, multa-panchina-eventuale cessione. Punto e a capo.


----------



## vannu994 (19 Marzo 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Mi fido di Leo. E di Paolo. Spero che valuti o con attenzione anche la gestione tecnica per l'anno prossimo. Ho paura che venga riconfermato Rino. Mi dispiace ma non posso pensare di vedere questo Milan giocarsi un eventuale girone di Champions. C'e' da svoltare.


Se si va in champions con Rino Meglio non andarci. Ripeto per la 150 volta, gli voglio bene e lo ringrazio se dovesse riuscire a riportarci nell'Europa che conta, ma io un'altra stagione di di Non calcio non la voglio vedere e in Europa prenderemmo schiaffi da chiunque. Manca poco che facciamo la Figura di M con il Dudelange... Ci vogliono le Palle in dirigenza di dire, "grazie ma da ora non è più roba per te", tanto la riconoscenza nel calcio porta a poco e niente.


----------



## Raryof (19 Marzo 2019)

Vergognoso, Gattuso ha meno palle di Delio Rossi che menava le mani quando ne aveva la possibilità.


----------



## S T B (19 Marzo 2019)

Presi a pallonate dall'Inter. Vinciamo a fatica pure col Chievo. Purtroppo dobbiamo metterci l'anima in pace. Rino ha Elliott e la squadra dalla sua parte. É già stato riconfermato ufficiosamente.


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Marzo 2019)

Comportamento esemplare della Società. I due hanno sbagliato? Subito davanti ai microfoni a chiedere scusa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, dopo il derby e dopo la rissa sfiorata tra Biglia e Kessie, Maldini e Leonardo si sono precipitati all'interno dello spogliatoio per chiedere spiegazioni. Il brasiliano, in particolare, è apparso furioso. Leonardo avrebbe alzato la voce chiedendo spiegazioni su quanto accaduto in panchina:"Ora nessuno esce di qui finchè non chiariamo la questione" le parole dello stesso Leonardo.



speravo per la prestazione a dir la verità


----------



## Zlatan87 (19 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Se si va in champions con Rino Meglio non andarci. Ripeto per la 150 volta, gli voglio bene e lo ringrazio se dovesse riuscire a riportarci nell'Europa che conta, ma io un'altra stagione di di Non calcio non la voglio vedere e in Europa prenderemmo schiaffi da chiunque. Manca poco che facciamo la Figura di M con il Dudelange... Ci vogliono le Palle in dirigenza di dire, "grazie ma da ora non è più roba per te", tanto la riconoscenza nel calcio porta a poco e niente.



Condivido in pieno... Grazie Rino di tutto... ma col tuo atteggiamento prudentista in Europa ti prendono a pallate!
La cosa che non mi spiego e che mi fa più inc... è che l'atteggiamento, la grinta e la voglia di aggredire l'avversario non c'è (vedi derby surclassati anche in questi aspetti oltre che alla tattica) e dovrebbe essere maestro lui in questo nel trasmetterlo ai giocatori!


----------



## singer (19 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Se si va in champions con Rino Meglio non andarci. Ripeto per la 150 volta, gli voglio bene e lo ringrazio se dovesse riuscire a riportarci nell'Europa che conta, ma io un'altra stagione di di Non calcio non la voglio vedere e in Europa prenderemmo schiaffi da chiunque. Manca poco che facciamo la Figura di M con il Dudelange... Ci vogliono le Palle in dirigenza di dire, "grazie ma da ora non è più roba per te", tanto la riconoscenza nel calcio porta a poco e niente.



Sono dello stesso avviso. L'umilté va bene, ma questa è cosa diversa dal timore reverenziale, dal giocare in modo sommesso e di rimessa. Gattuso ha paura, è fondamentalmente un insicuro, tant'è che tende a non cambiare mai gli undici titolari se non costretto da circostanze esterne. 
In Europa faremmo delle figure invereconde: come da sempre afferma giustamente Sacchi, in Europa vinci solo se giochi per vincere, assaltando l'avversario, avendo come obiettivo quello di segnare più gol dell'altro, non quello di prenderne uno di meno. E l'ultimo turno di Champions l'ha dimostrato ancora una volta. 
Per il Milan, per la sua immagine e per l'appeal come marchio, sarebbe cosa ben peggiore il giocare in Champions con l'impostazione gattusiana che starne fuori per l'ennesimo anno.


----------



## James45 (19 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> speravo per la prestazione a dir la verità



idem


----------



## varvez (19 Marzo 2019)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Condivido in pieno... Grazie Rino di tutto... ma col tuo atteggiamento prudentista in Europa ti prendono a pallate!
> La cosa che non mi spiego e che mi fa più inc... è che l'atteggiamento, la grinta e la voglia di aggredire l'avversario non c'è (vedi derby surclassati anche in questi aspetti oltre che alla tattica) e dovrebbe essere maestro lui in questo nel trasmetterlo ai giocatori!



Prendo spunto da questo tuo messaggio per cercare di capire se dobbiamo sfatare il mito della grinta. Gattuso in campo era un giocatore sicuramente di temperamento, grintoso e con la determinazione giusta per non mollare mai, caratteristica che gli ha permesso di esaltarsi anche - forse - oltre le sue reali possibilità.

Ma al di fuori del terreno di gioco non è detto che queste caratteristiche debbano per forza riproporsi. La dicotomia giocatore-persona-allenatore è il grande equivoco dietro al quale si sviluppano le nostre quotidiane battaglie sul Gattuso si/Gattuso no.

Probabilmente si trova nella situazione di un impiegato che viene promosso a capo ufficio senza esserne pienamente consapevole: non può dire di no altrimenti la sua carriera rischia di interrompersi, ma non si sente pienamente all'altezza del compito.

La speranza, dal mio punto di vista, è che ad fine stagione questo aspetto si valuti a fronte della conferma del tecnico, che potrà anche ottenere risultati e fare un'ottima carriera ma probabilmente avrebbe avuto bisogno di accumulare maggiore esperienza in un ruolo delicatissimo e assai complicato come quello dell'allenatore di Serie A.


----------



## Gas (19 Marzo 2019)

Leo e Paolo sono la nostra luce.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Marzo 2019)

Se vero, hanno fatto benissimo


----------



## MarcoG (19 Marzo 2019)

Bene la furia di Leo. Bene la furia di Paolo. Bene la furia di Rino. Ma dopo le tre furie si deve vedere qualcosa, perché delle urla fini a se stesse ce ne facciamo poco.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> speravo per la prestazione a dir la verità



Ha fatto benissimo a rimproverare il comportamento dei due. 

Per il resto Leonardo è l'ultimo che può parlare di preparazione o prestazione nei derby.
Quelli che ha preparato lui li ha persi 4-0 all'andata, 2-0 al ritorno, poi ha cambiato sponda e ha perso 3-0. Mai in partita e mai un gol in 270'.


----------



## Zenos (19 Marzo 2019)

Han fatto benissimo ma spero che abbiano ripreso con la stessa veemenza l'allenatore. Perché con l atteggiamento di Rino non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto benissimo a rimproverare il comportamento dei due.
> 
> Per il resto Leonardo è l'ultimo che può parlare di preparazione o prestazione nei derby.
> Quelli che ha preparato lui li ha persi 4-0 all'andata, 2-0 al ritorno, poi ha cambiato sponda e ha perso 3-0. Mai in partita e mai un gol in 270'.



ma infatti leonardo avrebbe dovuto criticare i giocatori, e magari lo ha fatto. c'entra poco se da allenatore o giocatore ha fatto dei derby e come... c'entra che adesso è dirigente.. sta storia kessie biglia è una cag.ata dai...


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, dopo il derby e dopo la rissa sfiorata tra Biglia e Kessie, Maldini e Leonardo si sono precipitati all'interno dello spogliatoio per chiedere spiegazioni. Il brasiliano, in particolare, è apparso furioso. Leonardo avrebbe alzato la voce chiedendo spiegazioni su quanto accaduto in panchina:"Ora nessuno esce di qui finchè non chiariamo la questione" le parole dello stesso Leonardo.



Ha fatto bene, è stato uno spettacolo indecoroso per una squadra come il Milan.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Marzo 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Se si va in champions con Rino Meglio non andarci. Ripeto per la 150 volta, gli voglio bene e lo ringrazio se dovesse riuscire a riportarci nell'Europa che conta, ma io un'altra stagione di di Non calcio non la voglio vedere e in Europa prenderemmo schiaffi da chiunque. Manca poco che facciamo la Figura di M con il Dudelange... Ci vogliono le Palle in dirigenza di dire, "grazie ma da ora non è più roba per te", tanto la riconoscenza nel calcio porta a poco e niente.



secondo me gattuso è un traghettatore,ai piani alti del Milan sanno benissimo che è una capra di allenatore


----------



## luigi61 (20 Marzo 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> secondo me gattuso è un traghettatore,ai piani alti del Milan sanno benissimo che è una capra di allenatore


Concordo con te, e qui si apre un capitolo molto importante; se si continuerà con Gattuso oltre la scadenza del contratto vorrà dire che ad Elliot va benissimo avere quel tipo di allenatoreche gli serve probabilmente da parafulmine, poi c è un'altra considerazione da fare; sappiamo che Gattuso in tema di mercato non ha grandi richieste si accontenta dei Suso e dei Chala e anche questo potrebbe essere una manna per la proprietà; con la prossima campagna acquisti sarà tutto molto più chiaro


----------



## Igniorante (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport, dopo il derby e dopo la rissa sfiorata tra Biglia e Kessie, Maldini e Leonardo si sono precipitati all'interno dello spogliatoio per chiedere spiegazioni. Il brasiliano, in particolare, è apparso furioso. Leonardo avrebbe alzato la voce chiedendo spiegazioni su quanto accaduto in panchina:"Ora nessuno esce di qui finchè non chiariamo la questione" le parole dello stesso Leonardo.



Bravo Leo. 
Le spiegazioni però andrebbero chieste prima di tutto al brocco che abbiamo in panchina.


----------

